# The Laughing Poodle



## PrincessPoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I was 13 when I got my first poodle, Cooper. One thing that sucked me into the poodle as breed was his gleeful little grins. The intelligence behind their little faces is both amazing and adorable. 

I went back for a double-shot and got myself another pooch, Cupid, who makes his own silly little faces. 

SO! You show me yours and I'll show you mine! 

If you've got any pictures where you could SWEAR your poo is trying to share his feelings, then pass it on. Lets see some smiles and frowns alike!

Attached is Cupid enjoying his first ever nap on a featherbed. Perhaps a little too much, lol.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are two photos of Lichen one really happy and another with an especially odd expression and anyone's guess.


----------



## PrincessPoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Gorky said:


> Here are two photos of Lichen one really happy and another with an especially odd expression and anyone's guess.


Hahahaha! He's got an awesome smile on 'im! 

Picture one = ;D

Picture two = O_O;


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Picture two of Lichen makes me think of the statement "what has been seen cannot be unseen"

I love the smiling pictures, these poodles certainly have smiling faces

Paula


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

hell hath no fury ...


----------



## PrincessPoo (Jul 6, 2011)

littlestitches said:


> Picture two of Lichen makes me think of the statement "what has been seen cannot be unseen"


Couldn't have said it better, mahself. >3<;



fracturedcircle said:


> hell hath no fury ...


Mah goodness! That right tharr, is one testy pooch! :O 

Awesome timing on that one, ahahah. xD Even her eyes are all red and demonic looking. xD


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

PrincessPoo said:


> Couldn't have said it better, mahself. >3<;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she is actually the soft one of the two, but she always makes these ferocious faces...


----------



## PrincessPoo (Jul 6, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> she is actually the soft one of the two, but she always makes these ferocious faces...


Hehahaha, can't judge a book by it's cover, eh? ;D 

In that case, I'm rootin' for her..! >D 

Sometimes, enough is enough, and it just needs to be said. xD


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

smiles


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Gorky said:


> Here are two photos of Lichen one really happy and another with an especially odd expression and anyone's guess.


Lol @ his face in the 2nd picture. He's too funny. Looks like he saw something he wished he hadn't!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

hint of a pleased smile


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Dog park!!!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, isn't it fun how poodles smile? My whippet, he never smiles. People think he is aloof because of it. No one ever questions a poodles happiness. It's one of the endearing things about them.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Can you say Attitude??


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Vixen, 
I love that attitude!

Paula


----------



## PrincessPoo (Jul 6, 2011)

O3O

LOVIN' IT. Keep 'em coming! <3


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Vixen said:


> Can you say Attitude??


 
_OMG, that's fabulous!! LOL_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

PrincessPoo said:


> I was 13 when I got my first poodle, Cooper. One thing that sucked me into the poodle as breed was his gleeful little grins. The intelligence behind their little faces is both amazing and adorable.
> 
> I went back for a double-shot and got myself another pooch, Cupid, who makes his own silly little faces.
> 
> ...


_That must be some dream he is having. Don't you sometimes wish they could talk?_


----------



## PrincessPoo (Jul 6, 2011)

spoospirit said:


> _That must be some dream he is having. Don't you sometimes wish they could talk?_


Hehahahah, you know, I really do wish they could talk. I'm sure Cupid would have a lot to say about the girly name I gave him. xD

....But at the same time, these pooches can be so expressive, they don't even need to! >3<;


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How cute! I am trying to post the latest pic of Quincy smiling, but for now it will not load. But everyone else's happy furkids are lovely to see!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Polo makes a dozen funny faces too! The first pic is the classic puppy yawn. The second is his itch-face. Every time the camera turns on him, he has an itch. I have so many itch face pictures it's unreal. I'm waiting to make a montage :act-up: The last pic he's passed out. When he was a tiny puppy I would comb him when he slept. Now when I comb him, he automatically goes to sleep.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

i laugh!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

more Llama


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Vixen - this reminds me of the guys at the beach that wear speedos that really shouldn't.

4Paws - Love puppy belly.

Fractured C- Hard to believe that little angel can make a devil face. Love the sofa picture especially.


----------

